# What tools, jigs, clamps etc are needed to make cabinet doors?



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Guys, 

I need to make doors for kitchen and garage cabinets. I've never done this before, and would like to, but don't know what tools, bits, blades, jigs, clamps, etc. are needed. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction. Are there any online resources that might be helpful? I have access to a good supply store, but do not know what is needed.

Thank you.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

This could cover a lot of ground. A lot depends on the type of door you want to make. Slab doors are pretty easy. I just made some for the bay and just ran some boards through the joiner then ripped them on the table saw. I then glued and clamped them. When they dried I ran them through the planer and cut them to length. Even that required a joiner, table saw, clamps and a planer. If you want panel doors you'll have to add a router table as well. There are some good books on the subject and lots of info on the internet. Here is one link that will give you a start on the basics. http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Cabinet_Door_Construction.html

Good luck with your projects.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Assuming you have the saws, I would recommend either a biscut joiner, or the new pocket screw jigs and screws. The biscut jointer works well for butt joints at least 1 1/5 wide and is really good at long layups like making table tops. Those new pocket jigs look cool, but I have yet to use one.
The fastest way to build a door is to call Big Green, second fastest way is to build a simple flat frame with butt joints. Route the inside, and drop in a piece of pannel from the back.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I have access to: table saw, cnc router table, hand router, drill, jig & skill saws as well as some other stuff. Who or what is Big green? I've been wanting one of those pocket hole jigs, so I'll see what I can find. This project will be mission style doors.

OTH.....


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not sure what a mission style door looks like but it sounds like you should have the tools, might need to add a few clamps if you don't have a stash of those. Find a pic of a mission door like you want and show me that and I can be a lot more specific on how to get there. 
Later, biggreen


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a link with a rotating picture group, and the bits I'm thinking of using.

http://www.amanatool.com/routerbits/missionstyle-cabinetmaking-55438.html


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Use router bits for Mission Style rails and stiles...sure beats all the setup required to do the same thing on a table saw!

http://circlesaw.com/xcart/search.php?mode=search&page=1

 Cut enough stock for all the rails and stiles with a few extra feet for setting up the tongue cuts...cause once you break down a router setup it's tough to set up again.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I've always done flat panels with my table saw and a tennoning jig. That being said I didn't have a good router table the last time I made one. Either way, those are simple doors and you shouldn't have any problems. Take Harbormasters advise on making some extra how ever you do them. It's a little more difficult to match something once you've moved on. 
later, biggreen


----------

